

OneDrive delivers unlimited cloud storage to Office 365 subscribers - guardian5x
https://blog.onedrive.com/office-365-onedrive-unlimited-storage/

======
Chevalier
How is this not the top story right now? Unlimited storage is game-changing!

I'm currently paying $10/month for GDrive, mostly because of the auto-awesome
photo suite that automatically incorporates my full-size GDrive photos and
lets me share easily on G+. While I love that perk, it just doesn't compare to
backing up my entire family's data for $20/year each... and that's before
including the free Office suite for each of us!

If anyone at Google is reading this, you can win me back by incorporating
photo deduplication. I have well over a terabyte of duplicate photos that I
don't dare delete, but could easily be deduplicated down to maybe 100-200GB.
I'm sure deduplication already happens server-side, but the consumer is still
stuck with endless copies in disorganized folders.

Sadly, this is almost certainly checkmate for Dropbox. I imagine they'll be
acquired by Amazon, which has yet to offer a decent consumer-facing cloud
brand and needs the economies of scale to compete with Microsoft and Google.
Even then, I'm not sure how anyone can compete with the price of OneDrive
alone... much less when coupled with the best-of-class Office suite.

------
Namrog84
I was extremely excited when I found out about this, as I have been in
transition to putting more things on OneDrive.

